# Rattling LCR



## bergeror (Nov 4, 2010)

I picked up a new Ruger LCR in .22 over the weekend. My first revolver, but not my first Ruger. When I got it home, I noticed that something inside in the vicinity of the hammer rattles like crazy. It's definitely not the cylinder or the trigger. It does it more if I shake it from side-to-side. It continues to do it as I slowly squeeze the trigger. Once the hammer falls, it stops. As I slowly release the trigger, it stays quiet until the trigger resets.

I don't remember the display model doing this. (I wouldn't have bought one if it did.)

Before I bring it back, I though I'd ask to see if anyone else has this same rattling noise.

Thanks.


----------



## bergeror (Nov 4, 2010)

Never mind. A couple of minutes on Google found this from Ruger's FAQ. Apparently it's a known, normal annoyance.

"Sometimes when I shake my Ruger LCR revolver, I hear a slight rattle; is that normal?
Like all newly manufactured Ruger revolvers, your LCR has a transfer bar safety system as part of the fire control mechanism. As a result, a hammer blow can be transmitted to the firing pin only when the trigger is pulled all the way to the rear. This is a positive internal safety feature. By design, the transfer bar is allowed some movement within the fire control mechanism so that trigger pull is not affected. Due to this necessary "play" in the transfer bar, a shooter will sometimes hear the transfer bar "rattle" when the revolver is shaken. This rattle caused by the play in the transfer bar is completely normal in the LCR."


----------

